# Anyone have pic of betta that are too thin?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

(I didn't know whether to put this here or diseases, so i chose here) 

So, I know what a fat betta looks like, but I want to see what a betta that is too thin looks like. I want to see so I can make sure my little guy is a good healthy tummy size.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a video of a malnourished girl I got from the local pet store...

She looks like a Tadpole  Minnie


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

isn't it easier to tell from the side?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

well here he is from the top....how does this look?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

He looks fine. If he were too thin you would be able to tell where the head starts and ends because it would be bony on the sides. I keep my bettas a little thicker than yours but that's just my preference.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> He looks fine. If he were too thin you would be able to tell where the head starts and ends because it would be bony on the sides. I keep my bettas a little thicker than yours but that's just my preference.


Is it better to keep them thicker than that or is it just pure preference?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

As long as mine are happy, healthy and eating fine... I don't stress on how thick they look. I posted mine from the top because you can see how visibly skinny her body is compared to her head. You're guy looks like a healthy weight to me


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's pure preference. I breed some of my fish so I feed them larger amounts of rich foods all the time, when I condition the amount increases but I don't have to condition for too long because they are already so well fed.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> It's pure preference. I breed some of my fish so I feed them larger amounts of rich foods all the time, when I condition the amount increases but I don't have to condition for too long because they are already so well fed.


Oh so do you keep them thicker so you don't have to condition for as long?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well anyway thanks guys!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> I have a video of a malnourished girl I got from the local pet store...
> 
> She looks like a Tadpole  Minnie


The poor little thing.....


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh so do you keep them thicker so you don't have to condition for as long?


Exactly. I have very little patience with the conditioning period so I rather feed well and condition for a few days.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

LuckyBlue said:


> The poor little thing.....


She's all good now


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I feed my betta 3 pellets a day and that seems like so little to me....but I guess fish are different than humans....


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

btw, Pitluvs, I love the dog in your avi. He/she is gorgeous


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

A few years ago I rescued this boy, the Walmart manager gave him to me for free. He basically was just a head on a stick. Very emaciated.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LionCalie said:


> A few years ago I rescued this boy, the Walmart manager gave him to me for free. He basically was just a head on a stick. Very emaciated.


oh my gosh! His body is flush with his gill opening!


----------

